# Peptides-uk reviews



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm now using ipamorelin I bought from peptides-uk.com (not peptidesuk.com without "-"), have you ever tried their products? How are their peptides?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes I tried them before as I was recommended peptidesuk by my coach.

Stupidly I tried this site by mistake. I was fooled by the logos and products being incredibly identical to peptidesuk.

Anyway, long story short. I was ****ed at my coach for recommending a site that yielded no results for me. He called me an idiot after I showed him the peptides only to find out I used the wrong site!

I wasn't impressed with them


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Didn't get anything from them?


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Btw the website I'm speaking about is different then peptidesuk and also the logo is very different


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

So which one is the good one?

With the "-" or without?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> So which one is the good one?
> 
> With the "-" or without?


Without. Haha


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Lukebeast said:


> Btw the website I'm speaking about is different then peptidesuk and also the logo is very different


I did get peptides initially. When I was on the site last there were many similarities.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave_shorts said:


> Without. Haha


This one then, good to know as I'm using these now


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> This one then, good to know as I'm using these now


That's the one. Well in my opinion anyway. I've used both now.

Using their mgf and igf1-lr3 right now and the workouts are intense!!


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

@Dave_shorts I'm using ipamorelin from peptides-uk, have you tried it?


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Have you tried peptides-uk's ipamorelin?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Lukebeast said:


> Have you tried peptides-uk's ipamorelin?


That was the first thing is was going to try. Ghrp6 & ipam with mod grf. I never finished it all to be honest.


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

But for the time you used them did you notice something?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Well hunger was good with the ghrp6. But in comparison to other companies my tolerance was too high....or perhaps a dosing issue with the powder. As for the ipam and mod grf. No. Not really. I slept slightly better. With other companies I always loose bf%, not to mention I always feel better. I usually look nice and full too.

It's a shame really


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

After how much time of use do you usually see a drop in bf while using ipamorelin?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Lukebeast said:


> After how much time of use do you usually see a drop in bf while using ipamorelin?


Approx 1 month for me. It becomes more drastic around 3


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Really? I thought it started working on the bf after just a week


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Lukebeast said:


> Really? I thought it started working on the bf after just a week


I go by very clear visible changes. My bf% is quite low anyway year round. I notice better sleep etc immediately however.


----------

